
Industry Leaders to Advance Standardization of Netscape's JavaScript (1996) - jasim
http://web.archive.org/web/19981203070212/http://cgi.netscape.com/newsref/pr/newsrelease289.html
======
ColCh
"JavaScript, a cross-platform scripting technology for creating applications
on the Internet and Intranets."

I like this description of JS

